# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  My experiance w/ the Inzer Z-suit

## deciever

My buddy gave me a z-suit. brand new, never been used. I've only used the champion, and this suit performed about the same as the champion did...didnt notice any difference except the hips wrent as tight.

I attmept to put it on for my squat workout today... took like 10 minutes to get the legs all the way up , so im thinking that this is gonna be tight as hell, maybe too small. I pull it up, the hips arent that tight(my champion suit is a lot tighter). 

The damn z-lock thing hurts like a mofo. It was digging in so bad, it hurt if i flexed my leg. 
So i finnaly get it up and start squatting... 

weight :approx- 138
Suit bottoms on 
1x6 45 
1x6 95 
1x6 135 
1x3 185 
Suit bottoms on, Belt on 
1x2 225 
1x1 245 
1x1 275 
Suit bottoms on, Belt on,Knee wraps 
1x1 295 
Suit bottoms on, Belt on,Knee wraps, Straps up 
1x1 325(10lb PR!!) 

The straps were pretty tight. Only problem i had was that , just like my champion, i couldnt get down past parallel. once the belt went on, the were all to about parallel, to 1" above... not USAPL passable. im not worried because the same thing happened before my last contest, and i burried everysquat like 2 inches deep. 

So after this experiance, i learned that the z-suit is a good suit, except for the leg locks. I dont know if they help or not, but they do hurt alot. It was incredibly painful to take it off. 

Just thought i share my experiances.

----------


## powerlifterjay

Well i have both and i like th ez suit better. When you get up in weight that anti slide leg lock design comesn in handy. It keeps the suit just a little tighter. Hardcore has the same design and i decend slowly and when i get to wear it starts to bind i then kinda free fall into below Parallel land then use my rebound to pop up. 

If your gear is comfortable it doesnt fit right! Sounds crazy but 5 squat suits and 10 bench shirts later i realize this is true.

----------


## deciever

for some reason 325 doesnt seem like much to me... it wasnt easy , but it seems like i should be alot higher up. Maybe its from training w/ national champions, and talking to people like you and other elite guys , who warm up with 325.

----------


## powerlifterjay

Dude that is big weight! At your age and weight you are not far behind anyone on a scale formula. Just learn to work your lifting gear. Its very important to do this. It will be the diference between 25 and 75lbs out of it.

----------


## deciever

i dunno.. i keep looking at other state records for different states and some of them are amazing... like 14-15 in 132 is 345/200/410 by the same kid... that blows me away.

I've used a champion suit twice, and an z-suit once. I am very inexperianced.

----------

